# Looking for a new dog food:-) Help please



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think it depends on what your dogs need so more info would be helpful. 

Do any of your dogs do poorly on grains? Not necessarily allergies per se, but intolerances? Examples of dogs who may not do well on grains are: recurring ear (or eye) infections, itchy skin, digestive upsets i.e. diarrhea, loose stools, or vomiting, and so on. If they're okay with grains, then I don't necessarily see grain-free being a 'must-feed'. 

Also, depends on the energy level and condition of your dogs. Your 4 yr old might active enough to handle the higher calories in a more nutrient dense grain-free food without putting on extra weight, but your older dogs might not be able to. At least, not without a cut to the volume of food being fed. You definitely don't want senior dogs carrying around extra weight since it's so stressful/straining to their joints.

All that being said, I loved the Go! brand for my senior border collie. He was a picky eater and started to do poorly when he was around 10 years old; weak hind end, low energy, dull coat. I switched him to Go! on a friend's recommendation and he perked up within weeks. Hind end stopped shaking, he had more energy and zest for life, and he lived another 4 years. Go! also comes in wet food so if you need to entice your picky eater you could always a TBSP of wet food in it, too. It also comes in grain-free and regular formulas.

There's lots of other good brands out there, though. Many people on the forum like feeding Fromm. I'm a fan of Orijen and EVO but those are grain-free and very high in protein. Acana is good and has grain-free and regular formulas but sometimes the picky eaters won't eat the regular formulas (in my experience, anyway). Hope some of this helps!


----------



## tamfitness (Sep 11, 2011)

No issues with grain.

My golden does have skin issues...allergies this time of year. 
She has always liked her fur...top of her leg.
she is older so has a harder time getting up and down

Lab mix 12...she is still going strong She runs around and plays...she is a skinny mini but vet says perfect size shape for her.

Lab 4...no issues at all.

Just not a Fan of TOTW...not sure why mainly stools

So what grain based food do you like...fromm? Can all three of them go on it?

Thanks


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I personally would not go with grain-free unless your dogs have specific allergies or bad reactions to grain. I prefer to use a food with a few high quality grains, like rice and oatmeal. We tried grain-free once and our dogs' coats didn't look nearly as good as they did when they were on a food with a few good grains. We feed Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach and all 3 of our dogs do amazingly well on it and have glossy, shiny coats, firm stools, and they are all at healthy weights. We have tried many other brands of food, but they just didn't do nearly as well on any of them as they do on the Pro Plan.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

We have always fed our golden something that was fish based with potato or duck and potato. But our golden had ear infections till we switched foods. We did a couple of different brands.

We have done flint river. They actually delivery to your door no shipping. This one is trout and potato.
We have tried Blue Buffalo Basic. Which is Salmon and Potato. A little more expensive but they all liked it.

With the dogs eating salmon based food the vet said we could skip the fish oil supplements since they are getting plenty in their foods.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am perpetually tormented by this topic, and I never make any progress. I swing between loving Eukanuba Premium Performance and thinking so many dogs look awesome on that and Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, or then getting something like the Whole Dog Journal in the mail, feeling guilty, and buying Origens( horrible poop) Fromm( horrible coats) or PawNatureRaw( Awesome results, but more then the mortgage). I like TOTW, but the goldens here are too active and don't keep weight on with it.

What do you think about feeding a solid puppy food like Innova Puppy or Origens LBP to adult dogs? One of our past breeders does this for beautiful coats/weight on hard working field dogs.

I am thinking of putting all for of mine on Innova puppy for the winter.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am perpetually tormented by this topic, and I never make any progress. I swing between loving Eukanuba Premium Performance and thinking so many dogs look awesome on that and Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, or then getting something like the Whole Dog Journal in the mail, feeling guilty, and buying Origens( horrible poop) Fromm( horrible coats) or PawNatureRaw( Awesome results, but more then the mortgage). I like TOTW, but the goldens here are too active and don't keep weight on with it.
> 
> What do you think about feeding a solid puppy food like Innova Puppy or Origens LBP to adult dogs? One of our past breeders does this for beautiful coats/weight on hard working field dogs.
> 
> I am thinking of putting all for of mine on Innova puppy for the winter.


We had the same experience with Fromm. The boys had HORRIBLE coats and lost way too much weight no matter which formula we tried. I'm so much happier with the results we're getting from Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am perpetually tormented by this topic, and I never make any progress. I swing between loving Eukanuba Premium Performance and thinking so many dogs look awesome on that and Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, or then getting something like the Whole Dog Journal in the mail, feeling guilty, and buying Origens( horrible poop) Fromm( horrible coats) or PawNatureRaw( Awesome results, but more then the mortgage). I like TOTW, but the goldens here are too active and don't keep weight on with it.
> 
> What do you think about feeding a solid puppy food like Innova Puppy or Origens LBP to adult dogs? One of our past breeders does this for beautiful coats/weight on hard working field dogs.
> 
> I am thinking of putting all for of mine on Innova puppy for the winter.


Jill, this is where I would push you towards Natures Variety... it has been wonderful!! I am feeding the Venison and Millet! It is great and very consistent… always looks and smells the same. Acana & Orijen were never consistent. I would get loose stools almost every time I opened a new bag.


----------



## tamfitness (Sep 11, 2011)

hmmm

so what do you think I should try?

Thanks


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> I'm so much happier with the results we're getting from Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach.


My old golden ate this late in life and did well. I would think the OP's older dogs would be fine on this. I would probably go with something else with the younger dog. Maybe Pro Plan ALS or Diamond Naturals(corn free if that is important to you).


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

tamfitness said:


> hmmm
> 
> so what do you think I should try?
> 
> Thanks


When choosing a new food I always told customers at the pet store i worked at it would be trial and error until you found one that worked with your dogs. Your asking a very wide range question so you won't get a specific food.


----------



## tamfitness (Sep 11, 2011)

What do you all like...what works for you.

Not sure if I should try fromm, proplan, diamond natures, kirkland, natures variety?

I would love to hear what works for you

Yes trial and error but trying to figure out what to try next


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

well you have already herd good things about pro plan skin and coat... i personally mix my guy 50% that and 50% fromm. Natures variety is a great food. Acana, and Orijen are good as well. Many options.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wellness large breed is a good moderate food too. Core is the wellness grain free and I've had good results with that too.

Jill, have you ever tried Annamaet? Wish we could get it here ( without ordering online). They have a 30-20 formula that might work for your crew also.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, Ashleigh. My friend Rebeccah feeds her aussies Nature's Variety and they are so glossy. I didnt know you changed from Acana. I will pick some up.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I second (third, fourth?) Pro Plan Sensitive formula. I put Flora on that about 2 years ago b/c her tummy did not agree with the "upper end" foods and have never looked back. I am constantly complimented on her coat, her stools are firm, and she LOVES the food. I know a lot of people poohpooh the food because it's made by a big name and it's not "organic" or "holistic" but I'd rather judge the food on the results rather than the words on the bag.

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Sam Adams (Jul 15, 2011)

Madigan said:


> We have tried Blue Buffalo Basic. Which is Salmon and Potato. A little more expensive but they all liked it.


With Sam being 13 months old we're still trying to figure out "what is right". With most dry food he appears to eat strictly by being very hungry. The Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon he seems to eat because he really likes it.

Wet food he loves.

Treats he loves.

"Crap" most major brand standard food we won't feed him. We spend a little more, checking the ingredient list figuring we humans wouldn't eat Pop Tarts every meal 365 a year.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Our pup had problems on many premium foods. We ended up trying the chicken flavor of Pet Smart's Authority brand and it is amazing!!!! In fact, another friend had issues and that food is great for her dog too.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I second the Nature's Variety vote. We have senior dogs as well a young actively competing dogs on it with nice results all around.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm a Fromm fan. My guy is VERY picky...he gets bored with food very easily. I love Fromm because of how easily I can change between the different flavors in the 4 star line. The only ones that I don't buy are the Whitefish (lower calorie and my guy is too active) and the beef (he has a beef intolerance...gives him ear infections). His coat is great, so we haven't had that problem that others here have mentioned. And we DO have to feed him a lot to keep weight on (4 cups/day), but that's been the case with every food we've ever tried, including "big name" foods like Eukanuba (which is a great food, but didn't agree with Enzo's tummy). We also had great results with Blue Buffalo for awhile, but they have a formula change that didn't agree with Enzo's super sensitive tummy.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Another Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach fan here! Vito has a wonderful coat and condition, plus I have never seen him so excited to eat before.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

All 3 of my guys.....one of whom is 11 and 2 who are almost 3 - are all on Orijen All Life Stages. They are actually on a 50-50 kibble/raw diet. We have had great results with all 3 on Orijen.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I am going to start 1 year old Lola on EVO. It has good reviews and is low carb and high protein.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ProPlan Selects here, no corn,wheat or soy...my dogs lost weight on Fromms and large soft stools on Wellness. Poops are perfect now. And they get so excited when it's time to eat. They just didnt do well on the Higher end foods or should i say Holistic,etc. I go with what works for their energy, weight, coat and health. I dont believe in the Holistic, all natural approach anylonger.


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

i went through extensive research for a new food also for my now 1 yr old female normally active with no allergies. Finally chose Fromm 4 star duck and potato ( all life stages so good for your whole crew.) LOVE IT!!! coat is gorgeous, poops are mostly semi hard and she only poops once a day. I feed her 3-4 cups daily and since not overly active, does not put weight on her. They also have other 4 star choices that you can switch without a transition. The only problem with Fromm is that is is not at the pet stores, and the closes shop is 30 mins away, but I get a big bag that lasts for more than a month. so not a big deal for me. I was literally going crazy with research and am so happy with Fromm. I think their website is frommfamily.com or just search fromm dog food. The store I buy it from has buy 12 bags, get one free.
They are also single protein based foods. Here is what else I tried 
1. pro plan ( from breeder) horrible gas, refused to eat
2. blue buffalo chicken and rice. high carbs and she put on weight very quickly with this
3. canidae all life stages - okay, but still a bit high on the carbs
good luck, I know how exhausting it is..........let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I use the NUTRO Natural Choice Large Breed and Large Breed Senior. Mostly for the Glucosamine and Chondroitin. I started with NUTRO when 1 of my dogs got stomach cancer 15 years ago and I did a lot of trial and error to find something he wanted to eat…and could eat…and keep down. I have been sold ever since and now I have worked for them for 8 years. Everything this food said it would do for my dogs, it has done. There is a new Grain Free by NUTRO with a single protein and it still has all the same guarantees i.e., skin and coat, taste, less waste.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We have been feeding Fromm Four Star (Sophie was a duck girl, Sawyer is a whitefish boy) for a few years. We have always been happy. That being said, we've been adding in some Nature's Variety for the past few weeks, and I have been amazed at some of the nice results I'm seeing. Their coats are softer ands shinier and they just seem "bouncier." The Fromm Whitefish is lower in calories, and with two very active boys, I was having to increase the amount I was feeding a lot. So far, the boys have really liked the NV )Salmon and Venison and Millet. I'm pretty impressed. I'm not ready to give up on Fromm, but I'm really liking Nature's Variety....


----------

